# CP4L/ECPDeal of the day



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

As car parts 4 less have very good deals sometimes I thaught I would make a thread to document the deal of the day, recently I picked up muc of speed wax at 99p a 500ml bottle and chemical guys happy ending towels pack of 3 for £5



Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Today CP4L have Chemical guys no nonsense cleaner for under £8 deliverd

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...centrated-all-surface-cleaner-16-oz-552999750









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.

I know the offer is probably done now but CP4L has some great prices!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rian,
What do you think of the stickers on the towels?
Had to "shave" mine off. Otherwise, towels are lovely for the money.


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

You got a link to the towels cant seem to find anything.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...microfiber-towel-blue-16-x16-3-pack-552993980

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a good idea to search on ECP, copy the product code then paste into the search on CP4L.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Pinny said:


> You got a link to the towels cant seem to find anything.


cheapest at the moment is £9.84 with code scream100

for blue

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...microfiber-towel-blue-16-x16-3-pack-552993980

for green

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...eless-microfiber-towel-green-3-pack-552993990

for black

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...eless-microfiber-towel-black-3-pack-552994000

or for purple

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/c...eless-microfiber-towel-green-3-pack-552993990

i believe they are colour coded because they are quite diferent depending on colour.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> It's a good idea to search on ECP, copy the product code then paste into the search on CP4L.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


agree with above. also best code atm is scream100 just slightly better than the one advertised at their website (mid20)


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

RS3 said:


> Rian,
> What do you think of the stickers on the towels?
> Had to "shave" mine off. Otherwise, towels are lovely for the money.


I had the same problem. Once you get past that they're great, but you would think they would have sorted that.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

how do you guys ever find anything on those damn sites, their search functions are complete poop!


----------



## Kadir (Jun 14, 2007)

waqasr said:


> how do you guys ever find anything on those damn sites, their search functions are complete poop!


I found that if you can find an item on the ECP site, then copy the product code and paste it over onto the CP4L search facility.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

Kadir said:


> I found that if you can find an item on the ECP site, then copy the product code and paste it over onto the CP4L search facility.


Yep, copy and paste the ECP code.. I think they're owned by the same company.

No idea how they can design such a bad search engine though.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

waqasr said:


> how do you guys ever find anything on those damn sites, their search functions are complete poop!


Glad it is not just me, I struggle with the CP4L site all the time. Doubting myself almost


----------



## BobbyNelson (May 8, 2011)

JonnyW said:


> Yep, copy and paste the ECP code.. I think they're owned by the same company.
> 
> No idea how they can design such a bad search engine though.


I suspect it's by design, to force the average consumer down the road of using the more expensive EuroCarParts website. Trouble is, it doesn't really work as you can still search by the product id and / or use Google to find what you're after.

It just seems a very strange decision by their tech team (whoever that may be) to enable search by product id only, and will ultimately lead people away from the site in general, as above posters allude to.

[/Rant]

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------

